# poison price???????



## welddigger (Nov 18, 2006)

I try not to ask stuff like this on here but I have no where else to go. I've been offered one of those tinct / iodine poisons with the skull and crossbone on it. It is amber and stands around 3" tall and is in mint condition, They want $20. I know that's not alot of money but when I go to buy bottles I know little or nothing about I get paranoid!! I always think I'm going to pay $20-$40 for something that I couldn't give away!!! So if anybody could tell me if that's a fair price or to just wait till I can get one for a doller would be real nice[][]


----------



## welddigger (Nov 18, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Amber-Skull-Cross-Bones-Poison-Tinct-Iodine_W0QQitemZ250047864635QQihZ015QQcategoryZ897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
 It looks like this one, I think? I see this one isn't flying offf the shelf at $39.00 though.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Nov 18, 2006)

I know nothing about poisons but I'd say $20.00 is a fair price. There is a poison guy on the forum... Jim I think. But anyway found a couple more on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Amber-Medicine-POISON-SKULL-CROSSBONES-bottle-wand-VGC_W0QQitemZ150059378885QQihZ005QQcategoryZ897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Skull-Crossbones-POISON-BOTTLE-Very-nice-cond_W0QQitemZ270055630537QQihZ017QQcategoryZ897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2006)

$20 is about what they are worth in mint condition. They do sometimes sell for a little less, but sometimes considerably more. If you like it, I would say go for it. ~Jim


----------



## welddigger (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanx guys! Hopefully I can get down there tomorrow and get it. If not maybe next weekend. THANX again!!


----------



## atticmint (Dec 11, 2006)

If your still looking I found these tonight at work  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:11&item=270067773444  5 cent listing on eBay for Canadians today so I threw them up for grabs.
  Kev


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Dec 18, 2006)

I got one!!!  sigh!
My roommate bought me a poison bottle for christmas!

 Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

